# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Kuizi Biblik - të njohim Biblen!

## toni77_toni

_Të nderuar anëtar te F. SH, po e hapi një temë ku tema ka per qellim të thërret kujtesen e te gjithe atyre qe lexojne Shkrimin Shenjte, njëkohësisht edhe te kontribuojme ne menyre  qe të rrisim njohjen tonë mbi shkrimet biblike në veçanti  tek ata qe më pak lexojn apo ndoshta nuk lexojnë fare.

Nuk lejohen debate apo rreplika. Lejohen vetem pergjigjet e pytjeve.

Keni një pytje dhe janë tri pergjigje; A, B, C. dy nga  këto janë të pa sakta dhe një e sakt.

Pergjigja duhet të jetë kështu: është pergjigja A apo B apo C. Mundesisht të pershkruhet edhe se ku gjindet kjo në Shkrimin Shenjët.



Pyetja e parë është:_ 

*Në cilat ujëra është Pagëzuar Jezu Krishti?*

_a) ne ujërat e lumit Nil
b) ne ujërat e detit te Tiberiadit
c) ne ujërat e lumit Jordan_

----------


## derjansi

ne ujrat e lumit Jordan

----------


## Gordon Freeman

A bën un të bëj pyetje?


*Cili libër i bibles ka më shumë kapituj?*

_A).Zanafilla
B).Pslalmet
C).Zbulesa_

----------


## toni77_toni

> ne ujrat e lumit Jordan


*Te  lumtë derjans se pergjigjja eshte e sakte!*

*Pergjigjja është:*
_"Atëherë erdhi Jezusi prej Galilesë në Jordan te Gjoni për tu pagëzuar prej tij.  Gjoni donte ti kundërshtonte e i thoshte: Mua më duhet të pagëzohem prej teje, e ti po vjen tek unë? Por Jezusi iu përgjigj: Lëre tani! Sepse kështu na ka hije të kryejmë çdo gjë që përkon me vullnetin e Hyjit.

Atëherë e lejoi.

Menjëherë pas pagëzimit Jezusi doli nga uji. Dhe, ja! Iu hapën qiejt dhe e pa Shpirtin e Hyjit duke zbritur porsi pëllumb e duke ardhur mbi të.  Dhe, ja, një zë që vinte nga qielli, tha: Ky është Biri im i dashur, të cilin e kam për zemër!  (Mt 3; 13-17)(Mk 1, 9‑11; Lk 3, 21‑22)_



*Pyetje:* 
*Cila ishte mrekullia e pare qe e beri Jezusi?*

_a) Shumezimi i bukes dhe peshqeve
b) Ringjallja nga te vdekurit e Lazrit
c) Shnderrimi i ujit ne vere ne Kane te Galilese_

----------


## derjansi

e kthej ujin ne ven

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Po qajo eshte...


_Cili libër i bibles ka më shumë kapituj?
_
A).Zanafilla
B).Pslalmet
C).Zbulesa


?

----------


## toni77_toni

> e kthej ujin ne ven



*Pergjigjja është e saktë


Pergjigjja është:*
_(Gjn 2, 1-11)_ 

*Jezusi shndërron ujit në verë........* 

_Kjo qe mrekullia e parë e Jezusit, të cilën e bëri në Kanë të Galilesë; e dëftoi lavdinë e vet dhe nxënësit e tij besuan në të._


*Pyetje:* 
*Kujt i tha Jezusi keto fjale: "Ki besim, o bijë! Feja jote të shpëtoi"?*

_a) gruaja qe vuante nga derdhja e gjakut 
b) gruaja me gerbule
c) Marise Magdalena_

----------


## derjansi

gruja qe vute prej derdhjes se gjakut

----------


## Gordon Freeman

hmm..toni mendoj qe pergjigja e sakt eshte nen A) pra guraja e semure...


Pergjigja;

_Dhe, duke qëndruar prapa te këmbët e tij dhe duke qarë, filloi t`ia lajë me lot këmbët dhe t`ia fshijë me flokët e kokës së saj; dhe t`ia puthte e t`ia vajoste me vaj erëkëndshëm.(luka 7:38)


Por Jezusi i tha asaj gruaje: ``Besimi yt të shpëtoi; shko në paqe!``._(luka 7:50)

----------


## toni77_toni

> gruja qe vute prej derdhjes se gjakut



*Pergjigjja A) pra është e saktë, te lumtë derjans.*


*Pergjigjja është:*

_(Mt. 9. 20-22)
Dhe ja, një grua e cila vuante nga derdhja e gjakut prej dymbëdhjetë vjetësh, iu afrua pas shpine e ia preku kindin e petkut të tij, sepse thoshte në vete: “Do të shërohem nëse ia prek qoftë edhe vetëm petkun e tij! “Jezusi u soll, e pa dhe i tha: “Ki besim, o bijë! Feja jote të shpëtoi!” Dhe gruaja u shërua në atë moment._

*Pyetje:* 

*Cili nga nxësit e Jezusit iu drejtua Jezusit me këtë lutje dhe ku dhe si ndodhi kjo:

“Më shpëto, o Zot!”?*

_a) Jakobi
b) Pjetri
c) Juda_

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Pjetri,kjo ndodhi kur jezusi heci mbi uje dhe Pjetri e ndjeku ate pastaj u fundos mbrenda dhe tha?

"Me shpeto o zot",,,jezusi ia shtriu doren dhe pjetri i tha;Ti po qe je biri i Hyjit

----------


## toni77_toni

> Pjetri,kjo ndodhi kur jezusi heci mbi uje dhe Pjetri e ndjeku ate pastaj u fundos mbrenda dhe tha?
> 
> "Me shpeto o zot",,,jezusi ia shtriu doren dhe pjetri i tha;Ti po qe je biri i Hyjit


*Të lumtë Kronikë, pergjigja është e saktë dhe mirë e cituar.*

*Pyetje:* 

*Kush e dha këtë lajm dhe si ndodhi kjo ngajrje:
"Sot, në qytetin e Davidit ju lindi Shëlbuesi ‑ Krishti Zot!"?*

_a) Dijetarët e asaj kohe
b) Engjulli i Zotit
c) Gjon Pagëzuesi_

----------


## Gordon Freeman

toni kete e tha engjelli pra nen (b)...

Por engjëlli u tha atyre: ``Mos druani, sepse unë po ju lajmëroj një gëzim të madh për të gjithë popullin;(luka 2:10)


sepse sot në qytetin e Davidit lindi për ju një Shpëtimtar, që është Krishti, Zoti.(luka 2:11)

----------


## toni77_toni

> toni kete e tha engjelli pra nen (b)...
> 
> Por engjëlli u tha atyre: ``Mos druani, sepse unë po ju lajmëroj një gëzim të madh për të gjithë popullin;(luka 2:10)
> 
> 
> sepse sot në qytetin e Davidit lindi për ju një Shpëtimtar, që është Krishti, Zoti.(luka 2:11)


*Ke te drejtë, pra b) është e sakt, Engjulli i Zotit u tha;* _" ..."Sot, në qytetin e Davidit ju lindi Shëlbuesi ‑ Krishti Zot!"_


*Pyetje:* 
*Cili Profet paralajmeroi se Jezu Krishti do te lindte nga nje Virgjer?*

_a) Jeremia
b) Abdia
c) Izaia_

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> *Ke te drejtë, pra b) është e sakt, Engjulli i Zotit u tha;* _" ..."Sot, në qytetin e Davidit ju lindi Shëlbuesi ‑ Krishti Zot!"_
> 
> 
> *Pyetje:* 
> *Cili Profet paralajmeroi se Jezu Krishti do te lindte nga nje Virgjer?*
> 
> _a) Jeremia
> b) Abdia
> c) Izaia_



Kete e tha nen C - Isaia,,, ne librat e profecise se Izaise deshmohet lindja e krishtit nga nje Virgjinë

----------


## toni77_toni

> Kete e tha nen C.... Isaia


*Te lumtë Kronikë, pergjigja është e saktë, pra c) Isaia profet paralajmroj se Jezus Krishti do te lindte nga nje Virgjer:*

*Pergjigjja:* 

_(Isaia 7, 14).
"Prandaj, vetë Zoti do t’ju japë një shenjë të mrekullueshme. Ja, virgjëra do të ngjizë e do të lindë një djalë e për me emër do ta quajë Emanuel! (që do të thotë: Hyji me ne)"_ 


*Pytje:*

*Cili ishte nxënësi i Jezusit i cili kur e njoftuan se e kishin takuar Jezusin e ngjallur tha:*

_“Pa e parë në duart e tij vritiën e gozhdave e pa e vënë gishtin tim në vendin e gozhdave; pa e shtirë vënë dorën time në kraharorin e tij, kurrë nuk besoj.”_ _Ku dhe si ndodhi kjo ngjarje?_

_a) Pjetri
b) Toma
c) Juda i cili e tradhtoj_

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Kete e tha Toma

 Porse Toma, njëri prej të Dymbëdhjetëve ‑ ai që quhet Binjak ‑ nuk ndodhi me ta kur erdhi Jezusi.(Gjoni 24)

I thanë, pra, nxënësit e tjerë:
“E pamë Zotërinë!”
Toma u përgjigj:

“Pa e parë në duart e tij vritiën e gozhdave e pa e vënë gishtin tim në vendin e gozhdave; pa e shtirë vënë dorën time në kraharorin e tij, kurrë nuk besoj.”(Gjoni 25)

----------


## toni77_toni

> Kete e tha Toma
> 
>  Porse Toma, njëri prej të Dymbëdhjetëve ‑ ai që quhet Binjak ‑ nuk ndodhi me ta kur erdhi Jezusi.(Gjoni 24)
> 
> I thanë, pra, nxënësit e tjerë:
> “E pamë Zotërinë!”
> Toma iu përgjigj: 
> 
> 
> ...



*Pergjigja është e saktë.* 

*Toma ishte ai qe nuk besoj por pasi qe iu diftua Jezusi dhe e ftoj  Tomen qe të prekë plagët në duar dhe në trupin e Jezusit të ngjallur, Toma besoj dhe ai iu përgjigj, tha:* _“Zotëria im dhe Hyji im!” (Gjn 20; 28)_ 

_Ndersa Jezusi i tha; 
“Pse po më sheh, po beson. Lum ata që nuk panë e besojnë!” (Gjn 20; 29)_ 



*Vazhdojmë me pytje:*

*Kush është Familja e vërtetë e Jezusit, kjo gjindet në Bibel dhe çka thotë Jezusi lidhur me këtë?*


_a) Normal - Nëna, Vëllezëria (fare  fisi) dhe të afermit;
b) Të gjithë ata qe quhen të krishterë;
c) Ai që kryen vullnetin e Atit  që është në qiell_

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Mendoj se pergjigja e sakt eshte nen C...ai qe e kryen vullnetin e Atit spese ne parajs do shkojn te gjithe ate qe e ndjekin vullnetin e Atit dhe Jezusi do jet me ta si nje familje.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Mendoj se pergjigja e sakt eshte nen C...ai qe e kryen vullnetin e Atit spese ne parajs do shkojn te gjithe ate qe e ndjekin vullnetin e Atit dhe Jezusi do jet me ta si nje familje.


Te lumtë Kronikë, pergjigja është e saktë, c).  Ai që kryen vullnetin e Atit që është në qiell  është Familja e vërtetë e Jezusit.

*Pytje;*

*Maria është Nëna e Jezusit, ajo shkoj për ta vizituar këtë person, per cilin person thuhet në Bibel:  "........ u mbush me Shpirtin Shenjt dhe i tha Marisë......":*

*"Dhe, nga e pata fatin të vijë tek unë Nëna e Zotit tim"*


_a) Maria Magdalena;
b) Elizabeta;
c) Gjon Pagëzuesi_

----------

